# Mead ranger decals!



## supper15fiets (Sep 27, 2013)

Who can help me with very clear,sharp and extreme close up pictures of the mead ranger
Seat tube decals?
Looking for the two coins and the shield decals and all the rare decals that i don 't know of the seat tube....


----------



## Balloontyre (Sep 28, 2013)

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?42472-Mead-seat-tube-art-needed&highlight=mead+decal


----------



## supper15fiets (Sep 28, 2013)

Balloontyre said:


> http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?42472-Mead-seat-tube-art-needed&highlight=mead+decal




Ah! Yes that 
'S it...keep you guys updated on the art work


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Oct 19, 2013)

If you are planning on printing them, I would be very interested.  Also looking for general Elgin tank decals (water decals) if anyone can point me in the right direction.


----------



## supper15fiets (Oct 20, 2013)

Hi,
Yes i am planing on printing them but i have to doe a lot of work on the art,
Printing will be done at a shop , so no shaby  home printing


----------



## olderthandirt (Oct 20, 2013)

*mead decals*

count me in for a set of mead decals ,i am not sure what my bike needs it only has a headbadge at the moment


----------



## Nick-theCut (Oct 20, 2013)

Which version do you plan on doing?
I need the one that says Chicago and Liverpool.
Looks like this


----------



## supper15fiets (Oct 20, 2013)

Nick-theCut said:


> Which version do you plan on doing?
> I need the one that says Chicago and Liverpool.
> Looks like this




I want to do a total pack, i want to make the crusader decal and also, if there is, a pahfinder,
I saw that there was a seller on ebay that sold the seat tube decal, i have a picture of that but,
In my opinion there was missing a lot of detailing in the decals, so my job to make it better then that.....


----------



## Larmo63 (Oct 21, 2013)

I have a seat tube decal. I'll try to post a pic when I get back in town.


----------



## supper15fiets (Oct 22, 2013)

Larmo63 said:


> I have a seat tube decal. I'll try to post a pic when I get back in town.




....and off we go...the yellow is a reference color, in printing proces this is going to be gold....
This is the first opset....


----------



## chitown (Oct 22, 2013)

supper15fiets said:


> ....and off we go...the yellow is a reference color, in printing proces this is going to be gold....
> This is the first opset....




Ron,

Here is a link to an SVG file for the eagle. Hope this helps:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Great_Seal_of_the_United_States_(obverse).svg







And the English Royal Coat of Arms:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Royal_Coat_of_Arms_of_the_United_Kingdom.svg


----------



## chitown (Oct 22, 2013)

*From some literature I have*


----------



## supper15fiets (Oct 22, 2013)

chitown said:


>




That is great, i am all evening all ready busynon that eagle, great input!


----------



## supper15fiets (Oct 23, 2013)

Well it is all sketching for now, found that eagle of. 1904 stamp
But this is rough material,just a sneekpeek....


----------



## fordsnake (Oct 23, 2013)

Hey Rod, looks good so far, but I don't think the original font was copperplate and your kerning looks a little tight?


----------



## supper15fiets (Oct 23, 2013)

fordsnake said:


> Hey Rod, looks good so far, but I don't think the original font was copperplate and your kerning looks a little tight?




Hee Fordsnake,
Yes your right but that is for the fine tuning,the eagle is a lot of work to get it right at this point


----------



## Nick-theCut (Oct 23, 2013)

I gotta say, I think you are on the path to success sir.  Looking good. Step by step.  PM me if you need more random images for reference.  Looks like you have the right reference so far.


----------



## supper15fiets (Oct 27, 2013)

Nick-theCut said:


> I gotta say, I think you are on the path to success sir.  Looking good. Step by step.  PM me if you need more random images for reference.  Looks like you have the right reference so far.




please,please don't call me sir, just a simple boy on a bike ...and yes the better the input the better the result....


----------



## Nick-theCut (Oct 27, 2013)

supper15fiets said:


> please,please don't call me sir, just a simple boy on a bike ...and yes the better the input the better the result....




Well, where are you at with the project.  Send me an updated pic through a PM, or post it here and we'll all critique.


----------



## supper15fiets (Oct 27, 2013)

Nick-theCut said:


> Well, where are you at with the project.  Send me an updated pic through a PM, or post it here and we'll all critique.




....still looking on the web for the correct eagle,
And looking for a right font....someone has a suggestion,
Put in the points in the medallions, and there has to be some stripes also in the shield,
But i need first the right fonts and eagle....
Reminder,this is still a sketch and yellow =gold!


----------



## Larmo63 (Oct 27, 2013)

I'm back from my trip tomorrow, I'll post a close-up of my decal.....

It may be of some help.....?


----------



## supper15fiets (Oct 28, 2013)

Larmo63 said:


> I'm back from my trip tomorrow, I'll post a close-up of my decal.....
> 
> It may be of some help.....?




Please, anything will help...


----------



## madetowheel (Oct 29, 2013)

*I also need decals:*

When you get the decals made, I would like to purchase a set also. In addition to the seat tube decal (two overlapping globes), I would like the scripted "Ranger" decal for the down tube. I could use five sets of these decals for my wonderful Mead Ranger bikes.


----------



## supper15fiets (Oct 29, 2013)

madetowheel said:


> When you get the decals made, I would like to purchase a set also. In addition to the seat tube decal (two overlapping globes), I would like the scripted "Ranger" decal for the down tube. I could use five sets of these decals for my wonderful Mead Ranger bikes.




...for that part i need the bes close up ranger decal pictures,measurements, also doing a crusader decal and if the is a pathfinder i will do that to,but i really need the info and pictures of you guys for this project, and please,measurements!


----------



## Nick-theCut (Oct 31, 2013)

On my Pathfinder 



Seems about 2 9/16"
A repop decal I have 


Seems about 2 11/16" tall
The repop decal has a gold outer edge inconsistent with my original, so I measured from the red outline.


----------



## supper15fiets (Oct 31, 2013)

And the wide?


----------



## Nick-theCut (Nov 1, 2013)

supper15fiets said:


> And the wide?




The repop was at 2 1/16" 


And when I measured the Pathfinders it was 1 15/16"

Just like the height was 2/16" smaller from the repops.  Either go with the original, or compromise in between.
Hope that helps.
Please make it be the CHICAGO & LIVERPOOL
Design


----------



## supper15fiets (Nov 2, 2013)

Nick-theCut said:


> The repop was at 2 1/16"
> 
> 
> And when I measured the Pathfinders it was 1 15/16"
> ...




.....Found a better eagle , i was working on it and  guess what i overwriten the originele.... stupid fauld but i have the sketch, anyway keep the faith and go on...
The eagles has safed, that is the most work of it all, but i still ain't happy with the eagle because the originele is different and easier to make because it is smaller, so does anyone has a clear picture of the tube decal , that mead fom paul is good but not sharp! Need it!


----------



## Nick-theCut (Nov 2, 2013)

Do any of these help?


----------



## supper15fiets (Nov 2, 2013)

Nick-theCut said:


> Do any of these help?




Much better, also looking for crusader,ranger and pathfinder decals...


----------



## Nick-theCut (Nov 2, 2013)

supper15fiets said:


> Much better, also looking for crusader,ranger and pathfinder decals...




The Chicago/Birmingham decal came from a Crusader advertisement.


----------



## supper15fiets (Nov 3, 2013)

Nick-theCut said:


> The Chicago/Birmingham decal came from a Crusader advertisement.




...a bit further, the eagle isstill a problem,
The easiest way is to take thee i allready have that is from 1905,
But the eagle of the mead co. Is very simple, i allready have a try put on that one, why is it simple because of the decal is very small and the drawing of the eagle is smaller then the decal itself, when i working on the eagle then i blew the image up so i can work on it but, i am not sadisfied about it....but the medalions are going into the good direction?


----------



## supper15fiets (Nov 6, 2013)

ok, forget this decal, i have a better eagle, thanks joe!


----------



## Larmo63 (Nov 6, 2013)

*Birmingham decal..*


----------



## Nick-theCut (Nov 6, 2013)

Looking great!  Would you agree that the spacing and some of the numbers look a little off?  Observe the "3"


----------



## supper15fiets (Nov 6, 2013)

Nick-theCut said:


> Looking great!  Would you agree that the spacing and some of the numbers look a little off?  Observe the "3"




Nick ,you're right !
It is frustrating i can't find a good clear decal that is very sharp and close up pictured,
But Joe send me a few that are done by a pro photoshooter, but it is from a damaged decal,
So i have to fill in the blancs, but i discoverd in the eagle that there is brown shading ...so that is sharp....about the numbers and letters i agree,i can't find the right font ,so i decided to custom make all the letters and numbers....


----------



## Nick-theCut (Nov 6, 2013)

You're doing an amazing job so far, and have a good eye for detail.  I'll be the first to buy one or two of these if you get them printed.


----------



## supper15fiets (Nov 8, 2013)

Nick-theCut said:


> You're doing an amazing job so far, and have a good eye for detail.  I'll be the first to buy one or two of these if you get them printed.




...i hope more people will buy them because the printshop starts with 500 pieces...:o
But i discovered that there is a differance between some decals,the eagle is different,maby between years or brand,i don't know.
Also the sharp eagle is missing to much lines,i wander how they didt make that decal then,
It looks it was painted with a brush , printed and cropped?
I am working on one wing for three evenings and still not satified , now i find a drawing of a eagle in the same kind of drawing, i will take that one for refrences otherwise i will hunt my whole life for the right bird,also being bussy with a other bird from Elgin for Scott mc caskey.
For the rest i have a other sharp picture of a damage decal but the the second coin,the one with the horse...
The lettering wil be easy because i will make them custom!
There goes the weekend!


----------



## jd56 (Nov 8, 2013)

Ronald,
I sent you the pics of my rough looking seat post patent eagle decal. Did the best I could to get a clear shot but, it is pretty worn and the image may not be large enough for your artwork.

But I don't think it will help your project.

But here it is again.









Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ranger Dan (Nov 8, 2013)

Please put me on the list also, for two sets of Ranger decals (w/Chicago-Liverpool version).


----------



## josehuerta (Nov 8, 2013)

Really there are two different decals, in at least five different editions spanning about 20 years. And no way to know how many different printing shops involved. Everything done by hand, no scanners and unlikely they were done by the same artist and so very likely there are differences in the details. Pick the best one and focus on your art. If only I could help, but I can't write my own name the same twice in a row. Someone here may know of another print shop with smaller minimums? If done well I want at least a dozen of the two coins, and some of the others as well because you never know how old your next Mead may be. Five years down the road I don't want to wish I had bought a few extra.


----------



## supper15fiets (Nov 8, 2013)

josehuerta said:


> Really there are two different decals, in at least five different editions spanning about 20 years. And no way to know how many different printing shops involved. Everything done by hand, no scanners and unlikely they were done by the same artist and so very likely there are differences in the details. Pick the best one and focus on your art. If only I could help, but I can't write my own name the same twice in a row. Someone here may know of another print shop with smaller minimums? If done well I want at least a dozen of the two coins, and some of the others as well because you never know how old your next Mead may be. Five years down the road I don't want to wish I had bought a few extra.




..yes very interesting subject,i focus now on the  most common '20 decal, i have a numb arm to make thw coins tonight and the custm lettering, and there almost one on one!
Do you know who was the artist ?
I try to make aa much as possible in variation, if i have the base of the decals then it is easy ...
Like the two coins alone,the shield alone,coins atteched with ring to the shield....


----------



## tanksalot (Nov 12, 2013)

I would buy a set ..   I will try to post a photo of my frame decal on my other Mead Ranger if its of any help. when I get a chance.


----------



## supper15fiets (Nov 12, 2013)

tanksalot said:


> I would buy a set ..   I will try to post a photo of my frame decal on my other Mead Ranger if its of any help. when I get a chance.




...please as sharp as possible mostly the eagle in the coins , the lettering is done....for now!
Thanks!


----------



## Larmo63 (Nov 12, 2013)

I would take some decals too......!


----------



## Balloontyre (Nov 13, 2013)

*Decal*

These were on ebay Monday, Sold in a few minutes. The lack of clarity in the black print makes me wonder if they are repops.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-Vintage-Mead-Ranger-Bicycle-Decals-Badges-Pins-Parts-Accessories-Plaques-/131044832197?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e82e173c5&nma=true&si=o3chu17gVZZCfGFFmv7Z1p%252F8qsE%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## chitown (Nov 13, 2013)

Balloontyre said:


> These were on ebay Monday, Sold in a few minutes. The lack of clarity in the black print makes me wonder if they are repops.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-Vintage-Mead-Ranger-Bicycle-Decals-Badges-Pins-Parts-Accessories-Plaques-/131044832197?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e82e173c5&nma=true&si=o3chu17gVZZCfGFFmv7Z1p%252F8qsE%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557




Looks like a repop of a repop. Definitely not the real deal.


----------



## josehuerta (Nov 13, 2013)

Chitown - authentic or repop the second smaller decal is new to me, might help date when the "Birmingham" decal was used?


----------



## Larmo63 (Nov 13, 2013)

The eBay decal set looks repop to me too.....

Better than nothing..Let's all hope Ronald comes up with something killer.....


----------



## supper15fiets (Nov 14, 2013)

Larmo63 said:


> The eBay decal set looks repop to me too.....
> 
> Better than nothing..Let's all hope Ronald comes up with something killer.....




There repop....
And i don't want to sound arrogant but i really can do better then that


----------



## chitown (Nov 14, 2013)

josehuerta said:


> Chitown - authentic or repop the second smaller decal is new to me, might help date when the "Birmingham" decal was used?




Liverpool is used in the teens. The Birmingham factory is shown in the 1921 catalogs going forward. I'm pretty sure Liverpool is a teens Mead thing. The a 1915 poster shows Liverpool factory and a 1918 Mead catalog shows Liverpool also. A 1919 and 1920 catalog would be able to confirm the exact year the change happened.

Interesting that patent is for a Schwinn springer in 1937 (Triumph design as shown by member wing your heel in the motorized section)


----------



## Nick-theCut (Nov 14, 2013)

chitown said:


> Liverpool is used in the teens. The Birmingham factory is shown in the 1921 catalogs going forward. I'm pretty sure Liverpool is a teens Mead thing. The a 1915 poster shows Liverpool factory and a 1918 Mead catalog shows Liverpool also. A 1919 and 1920 catalog would be able to confirm the exact year the change happened.
> 
> Interesting that patent is for a Schwinn springer in 1937 (Triumph design as shown by member wing your heel in the motorized section)




I've seen the 1921 ad with the Birmingham logo on it.  However that didn't necessarily mean the logo changed.  My mid to late 20's Pathfinder has the Liverpool decal.  I used to have a 1934 Ranger, Ivo sold me, also had the Liverpool decal.
We need more info on this topic.


----------



## olderthandirt (Nov 17, 2013)

*keep us posted with your progress*

i will buy 5 sets or even ten to help you get your order quota ,thanks


----------



## supper15fiets (Nov 17, 2013)

I will, thank you a bit bussy this week, this evening i am on it !


----------



## supper15fiets (Dec 8, 2013)

supper15fiets said:


> I will, thank you a bit bussy this week, this evening i am on it !




Still looking for the right font and the right pluribus unum,
I have found a font that comes closer and the only decal that is in high resolution,
I make a mirror print and flipped it over , but still this eagle is to far gone, now i print this eagle out to draw it by hand,because my finger feeling is better the drawing on a pc...


----------



## Balloontyre (Dec 9, 2013)

*1924*

this clip is From 1924 Crusader mailer


----------



## supper15fiets (Dec 9, 2013)

Balloontyre said:


> this clip is From 1924 Crusader mailer




Do you have a high resolution of that one ?


----------



## Balloontyre (Dec 12, 2013)

From seat tube on 1924 Crusader.


----------



## supper15fiets (Dec 12, 2013)

Balloontyre said:


> From seat tube on 1924 Crusader.




Thanks, this is great!


----------



## Garry65 (Dec 15, 2013)

Here is a copy of a pik I found on EBay sum time ago. Listing stated nos.


----------



## supper15fiets (Dec 15, 2013)

Garry65 said:


> Here is a copy of a pik I found on EBay sum time ago. Listing stated nos.




 Hi Gary,thanks!
But with all respect, this is not an originele decals, it missing a lot of detail,
I am working on the eagle but i have one supersharp picture, but the decal missing a lot of spots....


----------



## Nick-theCut (Jan 5, 2014)

How's it Ronald?  Progress?


----------



## supper15fiets (Jan 5, 2014)

Nick-theCut said:


> How's it Ronald?  Progress?




Hi Nick,
Still i progress but i am very bussy with my work at this moment,
But my ranger is almost going to the painter so i hav to hurry up.


----------

